# ZR Team Midseason - Wertverfall



## mystik-1 (11. November 2012)

Hallo,

was wäre das ZR Team Midseason, keine 2 Jahre alt und kaum gefahren, heute noch wert?
Bin am Überlegen das Rad zu verkaufen.


----------



## alexanderZ (25. November 2012)

300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (28. November 2012)

Wurde es gefahren, wenn ja viel, wenig?(Was ist kaum gefahren)
Verschleißteile neu? (Reifen, Kassette, Kette, Bremsbeläge)
Alles noch wie gekauft oder wurde Auf-/Abgerüstet, 
Kratzer, Dellen oder sonst was?
800 war der Neupreis, oder?


----------



## alexanderZ (28. November 2012)

bei ebay 350, aber du musst gebühren zahlen


----------



## mystik-1 (3. Dezember 2012)

es wurde kaum gefahren
nichtmal im gelände


----------

